

Ask HN: Best way to make a website go viral - adamr

Hey HN -- the title says it all. What is the best way to market and make your website go viral?
======
eksith
To make it go viral: Make it interesting, original (if possible), authentic
(people can smell "fake") and the rest will follow on their own.

The truth is that you have very little control over what truly goes viral and
the last thing you need is for your site to go viral for all the wrong
reasons. There is such a thing as bad publicity.

And just remember that Marketing != Going viral, which in some cases may be
anti-marketing.

~~~
adamr
Thanks! I'm trying to get my website
([http://mappedinsiliconvalley.com/](http://mappedinsiliconvalley.com/)) out
there into the Silicon Valley community. What do you think?

